# SSD drive getting full



## galkim (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi! been having some trouble keeping my SSD drive (my current boot drive) empty, but with no luck. I tried disabling hibernation, keeping the pagefile for that drive on minimum, and also rerouting the users directory to my storage drive. still, the current free space is only 15 Gb out of 120. 
i would greatly appreciate some help!

SPECS:
Microsoft Windows 10 Enterprise, Version 10.0.10586 Build 10586 
AMD FX(tm)-8350 Eight-Core Processor, 4000 Mhz, 4 Core(s), 8 Logical Processor(s) 
Installed Physical Memory (RAM) 24.0 GB 
Total Physical Memory 24.0 GB 
Available Physical Memory 20.2 GB 
Total Virtual Memory 29.4 GB 
Available Virtual Memory 25.6 GB 
Page File Space 5.47 GB 
-------
Drive C: (SSD drive) 
Description Local Fixed Disk 
Compressed No 
File System NTFS 
Size 111.01 GB (119,192,678,400 bytes) 
Free Space 16.08 GB (17,267,740,672 bytes) 
--------
Drive G: (storage)
Description Local Fixed Disk 
Compressed No 
File System NTFS 
Size 931.51 GB (1,000,202,039,296 bytes) 
Free Space 250.40 GB (268,866,437,120 bytes)


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Re this


> Microsoft Windows 10 Enterprise, Version 10.0.10586 Build 10586


Windows 10 Enterprise has licensing that is not usually available to the home user
It is aimed at commercial operations and is licensed via Microsoft volume licensing or a variant of such with monthly subscription
At least that is my understanding of the situation.

If I am wrong then please accept my apologies.

However accepting for the time being I am correct would you please tell me how Enterprise is licensed for use on this computer


----------



## galkim (Sep 30, 2012)

i dont know, i got the computer from and old friend that upgraded his own..
why is that relevant?


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

More then likely your version of Enterprise is a trail version and that trial version is limited in what it has. It's only for testing. 

Now on to your issue with your SSD. Frist off, it's only a 120GB in size. That's just barely enough room for your OS, an office suite, a few games and some software.....then your full. 

I would strictly use the SSD for OS and office suite. Every thing else should be sent to the storage drive. To do that, when you save software, data......you have to tell it where to go. By default it's sent to your C drive. You change that in your browser settings when downloading. From with in windows (10) you change that in settings. Go to all settings, System, storage and then for each topic use the drop down menu to make changes. In your case....change all those from C drive to drive G.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Windows 10 Enterprise, Version 10.0.10586


It appears to be very outdated. 


> i got the computer from and old friend


What's the brand name and model name and model number of that computer?

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Because one of the rules of this site is


> Because we do not support pirated software, we may request that you provide validation to confirm that your copy of Windows or other software is not pirated. If you are unable or unwilling to provide this validation, your thread may be closed.


and in respect of that rule, it includes the use of Windows that is not in accordance with the licensing conditions, even if the actual windows edition itself is not as such pirated.

If you wish to continue we need to run a check to confirm the situation.
When you reply depending on your wishes I will send the procedure to run such check


----------



## galkim (Sep 30, 2012)

bassfisher6522 said:


> More then likely your version of Enterprise is a trail version and that trial version is limited in what it has. It's only for testing.
> 
> Now on to your issue with your SSD. Frist off, it's only a 120GB in size. That's just barely enough room for your OS, an office suite, a few games and some software.....then your full.
> 
> I would strictly use the SSD for OS and office suite. Every thing else should be sent to the storage drive. To do that, when you save software, data......you have to tell it where to go. By default it's sent to your C drive. You change that in your browser settings when downloading. From with in windows (10) you change that in settings. Go to all settings, System, storage and then for each topic use the drop down menu to make changes. In your case....change all those from C drive to drive G.


the only things that are installed on my SSD are OS , Office, and my photos (about 15Gb, i use photoshop a lot). all other installations go to G drive. i still have space issues. i used CCcleaner and diskcleanup with no luck.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

Depending on the quality of the photos, photos can take up a considerable chunk of HDD space. I would move the photos to the storage drive as well as photo shop. As photo itself is pretty large in size. 

Your SSD is 120 GB in size, actual usable size is 111 GB.....now you got 30 GB OS 30 GB Office suite, 15 GB of photos. Doing the math....that's 75 GB - 111 GB gives you free space of 36 GB. You actually have 16 GB of free space. Which tells me you have more data (about 16 GB of software) on your SSD then you know or are aware of. 

Can you post a screen shot of your disk management window?


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

You have 2 options: 1 buy a bigger SSD, which is what I highly recommend. 2. back up data of SSD (keep what you want and move it to storage drive), format SSD and clean install OS and Office suite, then store everything else on your standard HDD and just keep it like that.


----------



## galkim (Sep 30, 2012)

ok thanks for the help...
one more question - are these directory sizes seem normal:
WINDOWS - 42Gb
USERS - 23


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

Not sure....where did you pull that information from?


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

if u buy a samsung ssd (i bought a 500gb recently $140) you can CLONE your existing ssd with samsungs excellent cloning software (free) 
then u will have a EXACT copy and no worries


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

For now why not simply move all the photos off the SSD ?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please open an Elevated Command Prompt window (on the Start screen, type "Command" - a Command Prompt icon will appear, right-click on it and select Run as Administrator) then at the prompt, type the following (be sure to include the spaces):

*Licensingdiag.exe -report %userprofile%\desktop\report.txt -log %userprofile%\desktop\repfiles.cab*

After running the command, two files will appear on your desktop, report.txt and repfiles.cab. Please open the report.txt file in Notepad and copy and paste the contents here. The repfiles.cab is only a backup file and can be ignored for the time being.


----------

